# Druckfilterschläuche undicht



## steinteich (3. Apr. 2009)

Liebe Forumsgemeinde, liebe Techniker unter euch,

ich verwende zur Beschickung meines Bachlaufs eine Ubbink-Biopressure Pumpen/Filterkombination.Ich habe nun festgestellt dass sich im Spiralschlauch zwischen Pumpe und Filter ein Riss ausgebildet hat. Ich habe darauf hin Ersatzschlauch und Spiralklemmen (Original von Ubbink) nachbestellt sowie ein Schlauchverbindungsstück und alles zusammengebaut.
 
Ich habe also den defekten Teil des Schlauches abgeschnitten, das alte Schlauchende auf das Schlauchverbindungsstück gesteckt und mit der Schlauchklemme befestigt. Auf dem folgenden Bild links. Dieser Anschluss ist dicht.
 
Der rechte Anschluss (im Kreis) besteht zwischen dem nachgekauften Spiralschlauch und dem Schlauchverbindungsstück. Dieser Anschluss leckt, genauso wie der Anschluss des neuen Schlauchs an dem Anschlussstück am Filter, hier im Bild.
 
Wie ihr seht, habe ich inzwischen schon zwei Spiralschlauchklemmen angebaut, trotzdem leckt es. Der Schlauchdruchmesser ist ja eigentlich genormt 1" (25mm). Beim Draufstecken des neuen Schlauchs fiel mir lediglich auf, dass er sich der neue Schlauch etwas leichter über das Verbindungsstück schieben ließ als der Alte.
Habt ihr eine Idee, wie ich die Verbindungen dicht bekomme? Die Schellen lassen sich nicht mehr fester anziehen. Wenn ich aber auf die Verbindungsstücke z.B. noch eine Gummimanschette o.ä. drüberziehen würde, bekomme ich den neuen Spiralschlauch nicht mehr auf die Verbindungsstücke.
Also, was tun?

Gruß aus Hamburg,

Christian


----------



## Starvalley (3. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Druckfilterschläuche undicht*

Du kannst Dir eine kleinere Schlauchschelle zulegen, die kann man dann weiter zudrehen.

Oder aber die Tülle mit dem Heißluftföhn bearbeiten und weiten. Dazu brauchst Du jedoch etwas handwerkliches Geschick und ein sauberes, rundes Stück (am besten Metall) zum dehnen. Dabei kann jedoch Deine Tülle sehr schnell über den Jordan gehen.

Ich für meinen Teil (bin ein bequemer Mensch) würde die Schlauchtülle etwas "dicker machen", z.B. mit Dichtband (gibt es im Sanitärbedarf im Baumarkt.

Mal sehen, was die anderen hier so für Ideen haben.

Gruß, Thomas.


----------



## hipsu (3. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Druckfilterschläuche undicht*

Hallo 

Wie wärs mit Hanf?

Habe ich auch als Dichtung verwendet 

MfG


----------



## Vespabesitzer (3. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Druckfilterschläuche undicht*

Ich persönliche halte von diesem schwarzen billig Riffelschlauch leider eh nix,..

würde stattdessen bei diesen kurzen Längen in Bessere investieren und Schlauchschellen in Edelstahl kaufen,..

Wer billig kauft  kauft "zweimal" 

mfG. Micha


----------



## hipsu (3. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Druckfilterschläuche undicht*



Vespabesitzer schrieb:


> Ich persönliche halte von diesem schwarzen billig Riffelschlauch leider eh nix,..



da kann ich ihm nur recht geben. die schwarzen billigschläuche halten wirklich nicht viel aus. ich habe diese auch, musste aber auch schon mal neu kaufen weil er genau in der Mitte gerissen war. Beim ersten mal wo er gerissen war wars am rand, dort konnte ich es noch abscheiden, aber in der Mitte wars net mehr möglich


----------



## Christian und Frauke (3. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Druckfilterschläuche undicht*

Hallo Christian,
nimm einen kleinen Abschnitt vom Schlauch mit,und fahre in den nächsten Baumarkt
Die Schellen sollten nicht rosten und relativ stramm über den Schlauch passen,nimm Schellen ohne diese Drahtbügel sollten möglichst breit und aus einem Blechstreifen sein


----------



## Claudia & Ludwig (3. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Druckfilterschläuche undicht*

Die schwarzen Schläuche wirklich dicht zu bekommen an der Tülle ist nicht ganz einfach, leider. Aber versuchen könntest Du es vielleicht so:

Die Tülle mit Klebeband umwickeln und eine neue Schlauchschelle setzen. Das Klebeband muss kein Dichtband sein, Isolierklebeband tut es auch. Die Schicht so dick aufkleben, dass der Schlauch im erwärmten Zustand (z.B. mit einem Fön) gerade noch darüber geht. Die Schelle drüber und fest anziehen - so fest es die Kunststofftülle eben zulässt, bevor sie zerbricht. Als Schelle eignet sich jede einfache Schlauchschelle, wie z.B. *so etwas*. Und aus Edelstahl muss sie auch nicht unbedingt sein, die verzinkten halten sehr lange - die bei uns verarbeiteten z.B. schon 9 Jahre.

Auf Dauer empfehlenswerter, wie schon hier gepostet, wäre sicherlich der "Umstieg" auf die grünen Druckleitungen, die, neben der weitaus längeren Haltbarkeit, den Vorteil haben, dass man sie ganz leicht dicht bekommt.


----------



## RKurzhals (4. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Druckfilterschläuche undicht*

Hi Christian,
das Problem an den Spiralschläuchen ist, die auch umlaufend dicht zu krigen ...
Egal ob Hanf oder Teflon, meist leckt das Wasser aus dem inneren "Bogen".
Entweder Du setzt die Schellen ein wenig "quer" zur Spirale (bis etwa 30° sollte gehen, da die Spirale selbst im halben Winkel läuft) und quetscht dadurch die Bögen zu (geht sicher nicht gut). Oder Du nimmst eine recht massive Schelle mit Bandstahl, dann sollte es gehen. Die Drahtsehle in dem Schlauch wird dadurch natürlich irreversibel gebrochen oder so verbogen, dass sie an den Rand ihrer Umhüllung oder aus selbiger gebrochen wird. Mehrfaches Fixieren ist damit Glückssache! Lass also ordentlich Schlauch in Reserve vor der Schelle (im Bogen)


----------



## Vespabesitzer (4. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Druckfilterschläuche undicht*



Claudia & Ludwig schrieb:


> Und aus Edelstahl muss sie auch nicht unbedingt sein, die verzinkten halten sehr lange - die bei uns verarbeiteten z.B. schon 9 Jahre


Hall C&L 

ja, für Stellen wo man nur was festschraubt und maximal nach 5 Jahren vielleicht eher abschneidet als "aufschraubt", ist das o.k.

Wenn man aber z.b. am Pumpengehäuse doch mal was umlegen will (da reicht einmal im Jahr) sind halt gute Edelstahlschellen von Vorteil,  

.. weil man die dann auch wieder aufschrauben kann,..

mfG. Micha


----------



## steinteich (4. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Druckfilterschläuche undicht*

Liebe Leute,

ich danke euch schon mal für die vielen Tipps, auch wenn ja offensichtlich unterschiedliche Meinungen bzgl. der Qualität des einzusetzenden Material besteht.
Neben den Lösungen, die einen gewissen "Kniff" beinhalten (Dichtbänder, Hanf, Fön etc) scheint mir die Verwendung eines geeigneteren Schlauchs die "sauberste" Lösung zu sein. Claudia & Ludwig haben von "grünen Druckleitungen" geschrieben.
Kann mir jemand noch eine Gefallen tun, und mir ein Bild oder eine I-Net-Quelle zur Verfügung stellen, so dass ich weiß, wonach ich in den Läden suchen muss? Gibt es die auch in Baumärkten oder ist das nur beim Teich-Spezi? Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass es diese "grünen Druckleitungen" in verschiedenen Durchmessern gibt, also auch in 1" oder?

Noch mal vielen Dank für die Hilfe,

Christian


----------



## Vespabesitzer (4. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Druckfilterschläuche undicht*

nur ein Beispiel Bild:
http://www.seyboth.de/catalog/images/RS Garten 1.jpg

Gibt´s bei uns im O*i,..  

ist das mindeste, was ich persönlich auf der "Druckseite" nutzen würde,.. 

mfG.


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (7. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Druckfilterschläuche undicht*

Vielleicht findest du ja im BM auch so genannte Schrumpfschäuche (ich weis aber nicht obs die auch so groß gibt) die sich bei Erwärmung zusammenziehen und dann auch so bleiben. Die könntest du dann auf die Tüllen schieben + erwärmen und hättest evtl. einen besser haltenden Schutz als mit Isoband.


----------

